# Jack Plate ?



## geaux-fish (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking to add a hybraulic or manual jack plate to my 2004 Sea Chaser 220 Bay Runner( yami 150/4). Fishing Lafitte La. in November and wondered if I could run shallow water ( 2 to 5 feet) with a manual in the full up position and just leave it there for the weeks fishing. As much as I would like to add an Atlas hydraulic the cost is up there, and add the gauge kit and even more$$. A manual is  a lot le$$, just wondering what you shallow water anglers think. Also, what kind of set-back is ideal? Thanks.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 25, 2012)

It has been my experience that you wont need to be in that shallow a water. My buddy and I took his Ranger Ghost thinking shallow will be better. When it gets that shallow those fish get so spooky it didnt help. I always tell people Hydraulic.

Any reason for Lafitte and not Venice?

John


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 26, 2012)

John, nothing in the marsh is deep . I have fished Lafitte, Venice, Hopedale,Chalmette and so far Lafitte has been the best for fall fishing and its closer from Baton Rouge. Durring our  time fishing there we were in 2/2.5 feet of water working the drains on the last of the outgoing tide and limited out on reds and specs everyday. So the need for the jack plate.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I know the marsh is not deep. In my 30yrs goin down there I have wished for a shallower boat but after going in 1 I feel its not needed. You may run in some shallower water with a jack plate. But I dont think its needed there. Now Florida and Texas a big ole yes.

I fished Lafitte a couple times in the Pro Tour and liked it. I just never felt the fishing was as good. Most of the winning teams made the ride to Venice and other areas closer to the mouth of the river.

John


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2012)

I ran a electric paralift type plate on mine for years on the Florida flats. While the electric is not as fast as hydraulic, there are less accessories and easy to install. The advantage of elec/hyd is that you can adjust it while running and to get the fooy up when floating over oyster bars. Also in shallow water you can keep it up higher than normal when making a horse shoe turn to get it up on plane. The set back on them is more for performance boats to get that little extra boat lift and high end speed so it won't factor in much on a bay boat.

On a manual if you raise it for shallow water the prop is going to want to blowout on takeoff, high speeds and in rough water so there's no real advantage in doing that. 

Something else. On a elec/hyd when in shallow water you can raise the motor without tilting giving more of a straight push in lieu of having a tilting motor that is pushing the transom down and the bow up.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 26, 2012)

Nannyman said:


> Oh I know the marsh is not deep. In my 30yrs goin down there I have wished for a shallower boat but after going in 1 I feel its not needed. You may run in some shallower water with a jack plate. But I dont think its needed there. Now Florida and Texas a big ole yes.
> 
> I fished Lafitte a couple times in the Pro Tour and liked it. I just never felt the fishing was as good. Most of the winning teams made the ride to Venice and other areas closer to the mouth of the river.
> 
> John


Venice is great for sure. Last year of the Redfish cup, the winning team traveled from mississippi to Lafitte and fished the same area we fish when we are there. We have only chartered Lafitte and are bringing our bay boat there for a week, but I remember the guide ( Capt. Phil Robichaux) adjusting the jack plate all the time, and he did teach me how to spin around to get on plane in shallow water. Thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I ran a electric paralift type plate on mine for years on the Florida flats. While the electric is not as fast as hydraulic, there are less accessories and easy to install. The advantage of elec/hyd is that you can adjust it while running and to get the fooy up when floating over oyster bars. Also in shallow water you can keep it up higher than normal when making a horse shoe turn to get it up on plane. The set back on them is more for performance boats to get that little extra boat lift and high end speed so it won't factor in much on a bay boat.
> 
> On a manual if you raise it for shallow water the prop is going to want to blowout on takeoff, high speeds and in rough water so there's no real advantage in doing that.
> 
> Something else. On a elec/hyd when in shallow water you can raise the motor without tilting giving more of a straight push in lieu of having a tilting motor that is pushing the transom down and the bow up.



Thanks, that is great info. I was concerned about prop washout with the manual in the UP position. So it looks like a hydraulic is the ticket, and add in the water pressure gauge for safe measure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 26, 2012)

geaux-fish said:


> Thanks, that is great info. I was concerned about prop washout with the manual in the UP position. So it looks like a hydraulic is the ticket, and add in the water pressure gauge for safe measure.



Definitely on the gauge. And remember if your running electronics and/or trolling motor it's best to keep your sacrificial anode on the motor foot in the water to stave off electrolysis unless you have bricks on the boat. But you probably already knew that.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 27, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Definitely on the gauge. And remember if your running electronics and/or trolling motor it's best to keep your sacrificial anode on the motor foot in the water to stave off electrolysis unless you have bricks on the boat. But you probably already knew that.



I know about the anode, not sure what you mean by brick?
Please tell me about that. Robert


----------



## FSU Turtle (Sep 29, 2012)

IMO it is well worth the extra money to get the hydraulic jack plate over the manual one. I have a 22' Pathfinder with the same yami 150-4 and it really helps it run in shallow water while being able to keep it down in rough water. Watch the water pressure and engine temp though because it is easy run it above the water pick-ups. I have been thinking about getting the nose cone kit with the low water pick-ups but have not spent the $.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 30, 2012)

Have the low water pickup done at the same time. Don't take the chance.

John


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2012)

geaux-fish said:


> I know about the anode, not sure what you mean by brick?
> Please tell me about that. Robert



The big bolt-ons.

http://www.boatzincs.com/hull_bolt-on.html?gclid=CPeMz6OY_LICFQsGnQodq1YA8A

.


----------

